# Post something related.



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Easy enough: post a related music (anything goes) and why.

I'll kick this off with this, because like TC, there's a lot of talking going on


----------



## Sanctus Petrus (Dec 9, 2010)

In your film I see flames...


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Keeping on the dance theme this is Mozart's sleigh ride German dance.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If anything goes, here's the classic rock group Mountain with the song "Nantucket Sleighride." The title references what happens when a whaling ship harpoons a sperm whale. That ought to give someone plenty to work with.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

If I could, I'd post a bit of the film score that I think* Bernard Hermann *composed for the original film of Moby Dick. Can't find it on youtube, though...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hovhaness - And God Created Great Whales


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I hear pentatonic scales so:

Chopin, Etude Op 10 No.5


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Skryabin (Scriabin) has often been referred to as the Russian Chopin and so here's one of his etudes played by Horowitz.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

One step further in history of etudes for piano:


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Szymanowski loved the Tatra Mountains on the Polish/Slovakian border. Mieczysław Karłowicz also loved this region and was a keen walker/mountaineer. Sadly, this pursuit led to his early death at the the age of only 32 in February 1909 when he was buried in an avalanche.

Here is his Violin Concerto from 1903 (same year as the original version of the Sibelius).


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

On the topic of pieces that demand showmanship from the soloist: totentanz by list


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Also includes the Dies Irae


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Rasa, im afraid it wont let me see the title of that video - what is it? :tiphat:


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

totentanz by list


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Liadov - Music Box (also played by Pletnev).


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

"Toy Box"


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

If we are being childish, Leopold Mozart's Toy Symphony


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Unless you'd care to remember the Boite a Joujoux consists in two "tableaux." But museums can be so boring for children - and for their parents as well.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Another depiction of the Russian witch Baba Yaga - this time by Anatol Lyadov.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

_The Noon Witch_, by Dvorak:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Dvorak's poem is inspired by Slavic folklore and legends. Another piece that shares this inspiration is:


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Who would not think of Zelenka when told about Zelenski?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

toucan said:


> Who would not think of Zelenka when told about Zelenski?


Very nice piece there!

On the topic of Miserere:


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I see a city that could be Jerusalem, centre of the Christian world on many medieval maps, anchor for the rest of the world. Just like that, this movement of the Deutsches requiem is an anchor for the rest of the movements, seated right at the centre of the work.


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

"Wie lieblich"? Is that what you said? I heard you right? You really said that?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Walter Braunfels' opera _Die Vögel_ (The Birds, completed 1919) is utterly beautiful. Being half Jewish, his music was banned in Nazi Germany, which did nothing for his music becoming more widely known.


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

When Schumann looks ahead to Scriabin:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for that Delicious Manager it was beautiful.

A rather obvious association with birds:


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Continuing the birds theme, here is _L'alouette lulu_ (The Wood Lark) from Messiaen's _Catalogue d'oiseaux_, followed by a short clip of the actual bird whose song inspired Messiaen's piece. You can actually hear how accurately Messiaen transcribed the bird's song.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry, Rasa - I think we posted more or less simultaneously!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Love how one step ahead goes in two excessively different directions


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

If you bring up Messiaen's birds,
you evoke the memory of that near-namesake of Le Loriot,
Yvonne Loriod,
who like her husband
liked Mozart
as well as Boulez


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, that wasn't a stretch in any way, was it?

Here's another K.397 from a different catalog. It's in D major.






Weirdly it kind of reminds me of birds again.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

"Baroque" _and_ related to birds


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

And when you get sick of birds, bring in the cat

http://www.amazon.com/Capriccio-str..._1?ie=UTF8&s=dmusic&qid=1295080690&sr=8-1img]

(Carlo Farina, 1600-1639)


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Farina - Flour - Windmills: Don Quixote


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I await with interest what someone may find to do with the "passing wind" phrase above. (Hey, inside all of us middle-agers is a 16 year old who wonders what the hell happened, as the saying goes.)


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Comte de Guiche: Have you read Don Quixote?
Cyrano: I have read it, and found myself the hero.

I don't actually know anything about this opera by Franco Alfano. I just recently discovered that at least three operas have been adapted from one of my favorite plays.


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Rasa said:


> Farina - Flour - Windmills: Don Quixote


good!

Don Quixote - Jacques Brel - les Bonbons








Meaghan said:


> Comte de Guiche: Have you read Don Quixote?
> Cyrano: I have read it, and found myself the hero.
> 
> I don't actually know anything about this opera by Franco Alfano. I just recently discovered that at least three operas have been adapted from one of my favorite plays.


Not bad either!

Not that Bergerac is all that near to Severac:


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ludwig Senfl - Carmen in La





Is suppose La = F. Would that be a mode, since no major or minor is mentioned?


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Weston said:


> Is suppose La = F. Would that be a mode, since no major or minor is mentioned?


I think it's simply means that La is the tonic. If it was supposd to designate a mode, that would be Lydian, and it doesn't sound particularly Lydian..

Well, here's more Senfl..


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

The story tol in Ach Elslein has the same theme and motif of the much older story of Hero, a priestess of Aphrodite and Leander, two lovers seperated by the Hellespont.

Hero dwelt in a tower in Sestos on the European side of the Hellespont, and Leander lived in Abydos on the opposite side of the strait. Leander fell in love with Hero and would swim every night across the Hellespont to be with her. Hero would light a lamp at the top of her tower to guide his way.

Succumbing to Leander's soft words, and to his argument that Aphrodite, as goddess of love, would scorn the worship of a virgin, Hero allowed him to make love to her. This routine lasted through the warm summer. But one stormy winter night, the waves tossed Leander in the sea and the breezes blew out Hero's light, and Leander lost his way, and was drowned. Hero threw herself from the tower in grief and died as well.


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

"_'The Garden of Fand'_ is the sea." Arnold Bax


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

The Fairy (or Enchanted) Garden (I've seen both translations..)


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

lol @ la mer - ma mere 

Another movement in ma mère l'oye is the Pavane de la belle au bois dormant. Sweet dreams:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

"And they all lived happily ever after..."


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Also "amoroso":


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

A very under-heard (?) piece - Chausson's _Poème de l'amour et de la mer_. Links nicely both with the _amoroso_ theme above and the earlier sea one


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

You will hear this at the seaside.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Something a little different to my previous posts - _Day Trip to Bangor_ by Fiddler's Dram (from 1980). Bangor is a seaside town in North Wales.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

What is this, I don't even....


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

John Metcalf is a contemporary composer from Wales. This piece, "Endless Song," sounds almost crossover to me, though it has its moments.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Rasa said:


> What is this, I don't even....


Well, you did say "anything goes"...


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Talking about endless songs:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

The repetitiveness of the Satie above reminded me of Steve Reich's "Four Organs" -


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

_Litanies_ for organ by the wonderful French composer Jehan Alain (1911-1940).


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*something is missing here*

Why not!






:lol:

Martin


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Not seeing it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> something is missing here


A connection?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

> Not seeing it.





> A connection?


Make it three. I think you have to explain how the clip you posted is related to the one before, Myaskovsky2002...


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Jehan Alain and the folk on Myaskovsky2002's post speak latin languages. So does Vivaldi.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Cécile, French variant of Cecilia


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

After fall, winter...






What will the Wagnerites do with this one?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Let us go rather for the obvious - another "Good night" piece.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, another one, but now from renaissance:


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

In the mountains this time


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

In the evening of Liszt's life


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

From a Red Evening to The Red Pony


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

... to the red rooster :tiphat:


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Rot
Rouge

At the twilight of France
Le Moulin Rouge


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Another Orfeus in the underworld


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

With Gyorgy Kurtag, a journey to the underworld


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Let's see if we can find a way out of these graves...


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

... to _The Red Violin_...


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

lol wut...


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

toucan posted something dark like death.

delicious manager posted something sad like the sadness after someone dies.

so i will post something signifying hope when you have to overcome a loss.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Oddysey:






I like how you can see the origins of opera in monteverdi's works.


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Surely whatever... lays under that singer's hair should get us out of macabre thoughts. Except for French participants, aware as they may be the outcome of amor is... la petite mort

Amour.. a mort!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I think I saw a transvestite in that last video.

Here another role that is often a travesty


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Ellyll (Apr 7, 2012)

Coloratura


----------

